# Autosmart Platinum



## Automake

I have worked as a professional valeter / detailer since 1994, I have used many products over the years and when my Autosmart rep suggested i try another polish i thought yep.. its going to be just like everything else.
Over the years i have been using a mixture of both Autosmart and Wilcox products supplied to me by Russells Valeting Supplies who are based in Alton in Hampshire.
My Autosmart Rep gave me a sample of their new Platinum polish, I have been using their Mirror Image polish for years now which i like, so my test car was a Porsche owned by a local used car dealer.
Once i had machine compouned the car with 3M Fast Cut Plus i polished the vehicle using a soft buff head and 3M Ultrafina SE.
Then the Platinum polish was applied using a microfibre cloth, it went on so easily with no effort what so ever, like many Autosmart products a little goes a long way and a thumb nail amount is all i needed to cover each panel.
The polish is very similar to SRP in look and smell, it has a small amount of cut which is usefull for reaching areas the rotary could not.

I was working in a heated workshop and it took less than 3 mins to haze, i then removed the polish using a microfibre cloth.

















In my opinion Autosmart have created a really great product, if speed is important as well as a great finish, then this is a polish you should add to your collection.
A must for the professional valeter!:argie:


----------



## Tybo

Agreed.

It's a top product for great results with little effort:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

bought myself a tin other day after using a sample it is easy to get off.got a tin of cherry aswell ace for quick wash and polish.


----------



## adam87

I used to use wilcox at my old work valeting for a dealer. Everyone says there crap, cheap and nasty but i find some of there products are amazing. Love there armour plastic dressing, tyre dressing, cut n shine polish and finale wax. Boss was gona move over to autosmart but went bust before he could lol.

Has anyone else used wilcox wash products before?


----------



## Automake

Wilcox do some great products, the Armour exterior plastic dressing is really good, unlike many exterior dressings which contain high volumes of silicone, this is more like a lacquer which i apply with a sponge. The only thing you have to remember is that it will not mix with water, so before you can apply the product you must make sure the exterior plastics are bone dry! then allow to dry and re apply if needed... the instructions say it needs 4 hours to cure.

I will up load some sample pics next week.

Wilcox also do a bloody great rubber dressing, very long lasting and easy to use, i apply this product with a paint brush and get lovelly looking tyres!
Over the years i havce used them all and this one is my favorite.

If anyone would like further details of my Wilcox rep please PM me and i will pass on his details, he is based in Alton in Hampshire and will visit you if you are within his catchment, he also can service your pressure washer / steam cleaner and supply numatic wet / dry vacs, polishers etc.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## adam87

haha yeh tell me about armour n water, pain in the ****.

They are good products and well priced to.


----------



## wilson_let

I also use platinum for valeting jobs. Have done for a long time, and doubt i will be changing anytime soon.


----------



## Guest

wilson_let said:


> I also use platinum for valeting jobs. Have done for a long time, and doubt i will be changing anytime soon.


you might i was told by a friend who went to the last product launch,before xmas and they were testing a new version of platinum it was blue in colour, not sure how reliable this is but thats what i was told,perhap's autosmart can shed any light on this :thumb:


----------



## jerry318

swiftjon said:


> you might i was told by a friend who went to the last product launch,before xmas and they were testing a new version of platinum it was blue in colour, not sure how reliable this is but thats what i was told,perhap's autosmart can shed any light on this :thumb:


Could this be Platinum C ?

Got a sample today:thumb:


----------



## Guest

jerry318 said:


> Could this be Platinum C ?
> 
> Got a sample today:thumb:


realy what's it like,is it blue ?


----------



## jerry318

swiftjon said:


> realy what's it like,is it blue ?


Yes light blue in colour, hopefully try it next weekend


----------



## Multipla Mick

Not up with the latest products any more, but Platinum was the most used wax on my van, great for those customers who want a wash and a coat of wax on an average car as it freshens up the paint a treat by hand without much effort.
This was on a heavily oxidised Berlingo van, done by hand, although it was single stage paint so fairly easy to make an impression on...









and the finished result...









£18ish for a gallon as well if I remember rightly, bargain :thumb:

(I know, arches not done... can't remember why now... probably forgot! )


----------



## The Doctor

Depending how long your going back Mick Platinum was reformulated a couple of years ago and a new polymer added to it to help mask light swirls and darken the paint more. Those pics are impressive as Platinum has no mechanical cut at all.


----------



## Multipla Mick

The Doctor said:


> Depending how long your going back Mick Platinum was reformulated a couple of years ago and a new polymer added to it to help mask light swirls and darken the paint more. Those pics are impressive as Platinum has no mechanical cut at all.


That's going back about three years I think, I thought Platinum had a light cut according to the brochure, but maybe that was the old formula? Thinking back to that van, that was actually with two applications to ensure an even finish, but I only had a very short time with the vehicle so was pleased with the results the Platinum gave.


----------



## dw0510

I use Wilcox wash supplies and some of there stuff is rubbish other stuff great. I personally don't like AS products I just don't find they last very long i.e durability.

A Lot of AS and Wilcox stuff is the same like G101 is identical to Wilcox's GP413

ATM I'm favouring a company in Taunton called autoday www.autoday.co.uk some of their products are stonking, especially thier Duo wash and wax that sheets water after final rinsing.


----------



## dw0510

Automakeover said:


> Wilcox do some great products, the Armour exterior plastic dressing is really good, unlike many exterior dressings which contain high volumes of silicone, this is more like a lacquer which i apply with a sponge. The only thing you have to remember is that it will not mix with water, so before you can apply the product you must make sure the exterior plastics are bone dry! then allow to dry and re apply if needed... the instructions say it needs 4 hours to cure.
> 
> I will up load some sample pics next week.
> 
> Wilcox also do a bloody great rubber dressing, very long lasting and easy to use, i apply this product with a paint brush and get lovelly looking tyres!
> Over the years i havce used them all and this one is my favorite.


I used to use that armour all but found it very messy, if you get it on the paint and leave it its very hard to remove.

As for the tyre dressing that is good stuff but I found it turned tyres brown after a while?!


----------



## Refined Detail

I've been using Platinum since I set up in business and always been impressed with it - it does have bugger all cut though I find.

Just got Mirror Image to try out and am suitably impressed with that too.

Just starting to run low on Platinum so will be interested in a new one :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

Rich H said:


> I've been using Platinum since I set up in business and always been impressed with it - it does have bugger all cut though I find.
> 
> Just got Mirror Image to try out and am suitably impressed with that too.
> 
> Just starting to run low on Platinum so will be interested in a new one :thumb:


Yes Platinum has no abrasive cut at all. It only has chemical cleaners which is why its recomended for new or good quality paint. You should find it hides light swirls as well. You say your interested in the new one well its been out for about 2-3 years now so unless your tin was old you probrably already have it.

Mirror Image contains mechanical cut (abrasives) and they work like a machine polish abrasive works (they break down as you work the product). Have you tried it by machine yet? Ive had some really nice results by machine.


----------



## Refined Detail

The Doctor said:


> Mirror Image contains mechanical cut (abrasives) and they work like a machine polish abrasive works (they break down as you work the product). Have you tried it by machine yet? Ive had some really nice results by machine.


Thanks 

No not had a chance to try Mirror Image by machine yet - will give it a go with my PC soon then!

The Platinum I got was during the middle of last year - its very similar in appearance to the Mirror Image though, hence why I was a little confused over the colour etc.


----------



## The Doctor

Rich H said:


> Thanks
> 
> No not had a chance to try Mirror Image by machine yet - will give it a go with my PC soon then!
> 
> The Platinum I got was during the middle of last year - its very similar in appearance to the Mirror Image though, hence why I was a little confused over the colour etc.


Thats funny. Mirror Image should be a yellow colour and Platinum should be white.

When i was down at AS they had a Platinum test sample in the lab that was blue. I didnt get chance to ask what exactly the differnce was though or if it was a new formula in development.


----------



## Refined Detail

The Doctor said:


> Thats funny. Mirror Image should be a yellow colour and Platinum should be white.
> 
> When i was down at AS they had a Platinum test sample in the lab that was blue. I didnt get chance to ask what exactly the differnce was though or if it was a new formula in development.


Strange - both Mirror Image & Platinum are creamy white, smell fairly similar etc, but the M.I definitely has a bit of cut to it so must be different lol.


----------



## Automake

Hi, just looking as some of the prices on Autoday's website... they aint cheap! never seen a numatic george at £273.00? most other dealers are knocking them out at around £170!
However.. i am interested in the Duo car wash and wax, i wonder if its anything like the Autosmart "duet"?


----------



## Grizzle

The Doctor said:


> Thats funny. Mirror Image should be a yellow colour and Platinum should be white.
> 
> When i was down at AS they had a Platinum test sample in the lab that was blue. I didnt get chance to ask what exactly the differnce was though or if it was a new formula in development.


it is indeed a new development i got some to try on sunday from the AS rep i'll give it a go tomorrow and let you know how it goes. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Well used it today on two cars one a 58 Plate Audi A6 5,600 miles on the clock went on really thinly and hazed up in no time and buffed very VERY easy and the finish it left was very impressive.

Also tried it on an older car Hyundai Tucson it brought that up amazing it was black though lol.

I Hope AS release this as i will for sure take 5 litre of it.


----------



## Refined Detail

So to clarify, the blue coloured one is a new formula on the horizon, the creamy white one I have atm is the current one?


----------



## Grizzle

Yes mate although i was told it wont be released??..... so i'm not sure when you will see it.


----------



## Refined Detail

Hmmm, need to get on to my Autosmart rep then :lol: I use it day in day out so if there's a new one on the horizon, I want a play!


----------



## The Doctor

Thanks for the little test Graham. Have you used the current version of Platinum? If so what whats the difference between the two?

Im keen to try it now but non of the AS guys around here have any!


----------



## adam87

If you don't have an Autosmart Rep available to you the public and buy from www.smartvaleting.co.uk they sell all of Autosmarts range and some products in 5ltr.


----------



## jerry318

Custom Detailers said:


> it is indeed a new development i got some to try on sunday from the AS rep i'll give it a go tomorrow and let you know how it goes. :thumb:


Hoping to give my sample a try on Saturday:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

The Doctor said:


> Thanks for the little test Graham. Have you used the current version of Platinum? If so what whats the difference between the two?
> 
> Im keen to try it now but non of the AS guys around here have any!


 personally it's easier to use zero dust didn't smell as chemically if that makes sense I hope they do release it.



jerry318 said:


> Hoping to give my sample a try on Saturday:thumb:


cool fella let me know how you go, try an get some pics. I clean forgot mine was gutted.


----------



## wilson_let

I got given a sample yesterday off the same rep. He was telling me he is the only rep to have it just now.
Still not had a chance to use it, but will be having a go on a red transit connect iv got coming in tomorow.


----------



## jerry318

wilson_let said:


> I got given a sample yesterday off the same rep. He was telling me he is the only rep to have it just now.
> Still not had a chance to use it, but will be having a go on a red transit connect iv got coming in tomorow.


He canny have much left:lol:


----------



## jerry318

jerry318 said:


> Hoping to give my sample a try on Saturday:thumb:


I used Platinum today on my car and was very impressed with how easy it was to use .

Would be interested in this if it became available


----------



## wilson_let

Got to say, im the complete opposite.
When i got my sample off my AS rep, he told me it was designed for dark and red paints. Well i had a red connect van in on Saturday, with regular swirl marks. And noticed no real differance over regular platinum. Also had a go on a Silver audi a8 i had washed ready for Monday morning. But again no differance so justify purchasing this (think its called platinum 4?) over eregular platinum. Yes it does give a a better finish, but nothing major.


----------



## The Doctor

wilson_let said:


> Got to say, im the complete opposite.
> When i got my sample off my AS rep, he told me it was designed for dark and red paints. Well i had a red connect van in on Saturday, with regular swirl marks. And noticed no real differance over regular platinum. Also had a go on a Silver audi a8 i had washed ready for Monday morning. But again no differance so justify purchasing this (think its called platinum 4?) over eregular platinum. Yes it does give a a better finish, but nothing major.


Whats the platinum in? Is it in the standard AS polish applicator bottle? If so,has it got any stickers on it? I have a feeling you may all have different versions. Sometimes they do that,they will send a few different formulas out on trial to get feedback. The bottle will usually have a combination of letter and number eg.C 2 or B 1.


----------



## jerry318

The one i got was Platinum C not sure of the number and i wold guess Wilson got the same as it was from the same Rep


----------



## wilson_let

Yeh its definetly the same stuff we got. Was talking to the rep about the RR day/meet they had and he ended up giving me the last of it.

Ahhh thats the name! Platinum C


----------



## JONER10

Hi guys, to the best of my knowledge there has been no new Platinum on the cards, im a Distrib for them and have not seen any launches to date....its 7-3-09 now!!!


----------



## NickTB

Holy thread revival Batman!
Just bought some Platinum in a LARGE tin.... I'm struggling to get write ups on this. Anyone have any (recent) experience of it? 

On a side note, I was most impressed with the rep.. a gallon of Tardis, a gallon of Platinum, a sponge, a decent microfibre and some funky air freshner for £30! Pukka! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Tried it down on the fife meet on a silver van, left a very very nice finish. Was easy to use too.


----------



## NickTB

alan_mcc said:


> Tried it down on the fife meet on a silver van, left a very very nice finish. Was easy to use too.


Cool. Hopefully I'll get some decent weather this weekend and give it a go. Anyone have any detailing write ups on it?


----------

